# New cl vaccine for goats



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

thought some of you would like to find out more about the new CL vaccine made for goats. 

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/May2012/index.html


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information.  I sent Averil an e-mail to get the particulars on it regarding price, etc.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the share.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 6, 2012)

20kids... Do you vaccinate against CL, will you start to vaccinate now?


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 6, 2012)

I spoke to Jeffers about this vaccine two days ago. I am waiting for them to get back to me on why it is not for use in lactating does. Whether it there is just a milk withdrawal time or not at all, otherwise it is pretty pointless for my  milk goats!! I also asked if it will cause a positive test on a CL blood test and what would the Titer levels be if it did cause a  positive read. They are going to call me back.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

Valley Ranch said:
			
		

> I spoke to Jeffers about this vaccine two days ago. I am waiting for them to get back to me on why it is not for use in lactating does. Whether it there is just a milk withdrawal time or not at all, otherwise it is pretty pointless for my  milk goats!! I also asked if it will cause a positive test on a CL blood test and what would the Titer levels be if it did cause a  positive read. They are going to call me back.


I was wondering the same thing, also not for use in pregnant does, and most people like to vaccinate 30 days before they kid. And Yes, it will cause a positive titer level, the levels would be higher closer to when you vaccinate and then go down.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> 20kids... Do you vaccinate against CL, will you start to vaccinate now?


yes, we started vaccinating for CL we use Cas-bac for sheep. And several of my does that I have purchased in the past have been vaccinated for CL from the previous owners. 

Dosage for the new CL vaccine is 1cc then booster in 14 days, then annually, it is a little pricey, but they are offering it in different sizes. It is not available in all states. 

what I have heard is 20 doses for $35
50 doses for $80
and 100 doses for $150


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 6, 2012)

Aren't you a little concerned about the fact that the goats may test positive for CL after receiving the vaccine? Is there another type of test that they can do for CL that does not measure the antibodies produced by the vaccine?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Aren't you a little concerned about the fact that the goats may test positive for CL after receiving the vaccine? Is there another type of test that they can do for CL that does not measure the antibodies produced by the vaccine?


I personally, don't worry about it.  Plenty of people in the meat industry don't test anyway or they are already vaccinating.  For our farm it doesn't really hurt our sales.  I feel I am helping the meat industry out by supporting vaccinating for CL. Vaccinating will be the best way to get CL under control for the industry, in my opinion and many others. 

3  out of the last 3 farms I went to, all with animals worth over $1,000 on their farm, either had Cl positive animals or were vaccinating or both. Not saying there aren't CL negative herds out there, but I feel at this point it is a big enough problem that as an industry we should be vaccinating to get it under control. 

We consulted with our Vet. And his advice was good luck finding a farm that doesn't have CL.  He recommended vaccinating. 

So after our research, we decided to vaccinate.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 6, 2012)

This is an excerpt from the e-mail I received from Averil at Jeffers:



> The new CL vaccine for Goats comes in three sizes 20 dose $34.95, 50 dose  $79.99,   100 dose  $149.99.  It is a 2 dose vaccine,  1 cc SQ followed by a second 1cc 14 days later. Recommended for healthy Goats over 3 months of age. At this stage it is not approved for Pregnant or Lactating Goats.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, mine is ordered.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Well, mine is ordered.  Will let you know how it goes.


I need to decide if i am going to toss out the CL vaccine I just purchased(cas-bac labeled for sheep) or use it and just wait until next year to use this new vaccine.  I was informed that the Cas-bac needs to be done every 6 months, and they are using it on their pregnant does as well.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 7, 2012)

The vaccine arrived today so tomorrow the crew will get vaccinated.  Coincidentally, my vet called today to check up on one my goats that she had recently seen.  While I was talking with her I asked her about the vaccine.  She hadn't used it personally but was aware of it.  She also asked me to give her a follow up as to whether or not the goats developed vaccine abscesses at the injection site.  From her experience with using the sheep version, there was a very high percentage of sheep that did abscess.  Also, she mentioned that an abscess could take as long as six months to appear.


----------

